# 2007 Sentra break light plastic cover fell off



## Nathan1982 (Aug 24, 2021)

So, I'm wondering if there is a way to re-attach the plastic cover on the break lights. It fell off the driver side light, and I would like to simply re-attach it if possible.
If it's better to just replace the breaklight fixture I can do that, but I would like to avoid it.
Any advice is helpful.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

This works well:









Gorilla Clear Grip® | Gorilla Glue


Gorilla Clear Grip is a flexible glue that creates a strong, permanant bond. This clear adhesive glue is fast-setting, paintable, and waterproof.




www.gorillatough.com


----------



## Nathan1982 (Aug 24, 2021)

I actually ended up getting Permatex Clear Adhesive Sealant Silicone RTV. That's been holding it on without an issue.


----------

